# My heart is broken



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

My heart is broken and I've not stopped crying all day. Yesterday we finally decided that the time had come to say goodbye to Baggio and Gabby, our two oldest bergamascos. We have known this was coming for some time - they would have been 16 next month and the average breed life expectancy is 12 - but this has not made coping with it any easier.

They didn't have any major illness - just very old age. Infirmity has been slowly creeping up on them and we have helped them through each little change, but yesterday we had to face the fact that their quality of life had got to the point where it wasn't actually quality of life any more. When they didn't even want to go for a stroll around the garden, we knew that the dreaded day had arrived.

So this morning we gave them an extra reat of their very favourite things - chicken for Baggio and Jaffa Cakes for Gabby - and took them for their last trip in the car.

The vet and the nurse were superb and let us hold them while they passed away peacefully. I don't have words to describe the devastation I am feeling now.

Ode to Baggio and Gabby
You came into this world together
And together you depart
No longer a physical presence
But always in our hearts.
For the anguish we feel at this moment
Can never diminish our joy
In our beautiful Curly Girly
And our wonderful Badgy-Boy

Farewell my Curly Girly Gabby and my Badgy-Boy, until we meet again.

Baggio and Gabby 22/12/00 to 12/11/15


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

So sad. I'm very sorry for your loss. x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry 
RIP Baggio and Gabby


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry to read this. They looked to be lovely dogs. Having recently had to have my 14 year old GSD bitch put to sleep, I know just what you are feeling. 

Take care x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful dogs.
RIP Baggio and Gabby xxxx


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

So, so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels & devastation is a good way to describe it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

How ever long they are with us it can never ever be long enough can it.
Losing one is hard two must be unbearable,
So very sorry for your loss, and thinking of you.

May your spirits run forever free in sunshine together Baggio and Gabby.

"Native American Prayer"

I give you this one thought to keep - 
I am with you still - I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the sweet uplifting rush,
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not think of me as gone - 
I am with you still in each new dawn.

Author: Native American Prayer


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

There are simply no words.... 
My heart goes out to you all


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sad for you.Like you said even though you know this is coming it doesnt make it easier or the grief any less.
I have lost 4 pets in the last 4 yrs -
the first was Lulu who died suddenly on my knee aged 15-that was when I joined this lovely forum.,in bits.Not expecting her to leave us so suddenly was something that I felt so guilty about-so many what if I ...
The other 3 left us after illness. and I was so grateful to be able to spoil them on their last day with us and to hold them when they went to Rainbow Bridge
I know it is no consolation but you were with them to the end and what you did was for THEM.
You have everyone on P F here for you to share your sorrow and my thoughts and prayers are with you
Sled Dog Hotels poem is beautiful,
God bless
Maureen


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That must have been a very difficult decision to make and that shows how kind and caring you are.
Run free together, Baggio and Gabby, you were very much loved.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry Val 
What a beautiful tribute to two special doggies 
Run free together Baggio & Gabby


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

16 is a great age 
and 16 years of love, can't really be beaten.

---
Just as an aside, I still don't know how old Rue is, she will have been with us for 5 years this coming Feb, and was first taken into rescue 5 yrs ago this month. Nobody has ever come to a decision about her age... she was said to be 8 years at the time, some thought 12. She is now very old and doddery, rather wonky, can't walk far, has cataracts and can't see well, and is just about stone deaf. Malinois can live to long years, and she is much older looking than a friend's Mali who is now 15.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss, run free of pain Baggio and Gabby over the rainbow bridge


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry take care


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Moobli said:


> So sorry to read this. They looked to be lovely dogs. Having recently had to have my 14 year old GSD bitch put to sleep, I know just what you are feeling.
> 
> Take care x


Sorry for loss of your girl too  take care


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

RIP Baggio and Gabby. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes and thoughts. Wish we had a "thankyou" button because the "like" button did not seem appropriate for the posts where you have been kind enough to share similar experiences, but I wanted to show appreciation of your sharing.

You guys are the best xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry  take comfort in knowing they're both together 

Big hug.. x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so very sorry to hear this, such gorgeous dogs x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I feel so sad for you, having recently lost my own dog. Life is very empty without them but there is some comfort in knowing they will never be parted and have journeyed to Rainbow Bridge together. RIP Baggio and Gabby.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss. hard enough to lose one but to have to make the decison for two... thinking of you.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, I feel your pain and I share your grief, it's just a month ago since I lost Koko, that was heartbreaking, I can only imagine how truly devastated you must be losing both Baggio and Gabby at the same time, so sorry. Run free together Baggio and Gabby, together forever. xxx


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Not been on here much in this last week - haven't had the heart for it somehow. Even though we still have four dogs, the house seems empty without Baggio and Gabby. I keep thinking I'm ok and then something triggers a memory and I'm suddenly in floods of tears again. Reading your kind words really helps, so thank you once again everyone.


----------



## bordercollieglen (Nov 18, 2014)

They are beautiful, so sorry for your loss, It is so hard to lose our fur family.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss..


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> How ever long they are with us it can never ever be long enough can it.
> Losing one is hard two must be unbearable,
> So very sorry for your loss, and thinking of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

It is never easy. Never.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Only just spotted this, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I have no words of my own to convey SW except, I'm sincerely so very sorry to have learned of your sad loss.

And in the immortal words of Helen Keller; 'What we have enjoyed, we can never lose ... all that we love deeply becomes a part of us.'

Our thoughts are with you 

Me&MrsZee.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_only just seen this post, so very sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you,_

_RIP Baggio and Gabby xx _


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw I've only just seen this thread Val. What a beautiful fitting tribute you have done for your beloved Baggio & Gabby. Just know that I'm thinking of you & always here if you need me. (((hugs)))

Run free beautiful Baggio & Gabby. Together Forever xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm so sorry Val i have only just seen this thread. I can only imagine the hurt you are going through.*
*Sending you a big hug, and want you to know i am thinking of you. xxx*


----------

